# Max's Update



## Haley (Feb 15, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know Max is goingtomorrow to see the vet dentist who originally removed his abscessedtooth. Im pretty sure its back in his jaw now,heres hopingthey can help him.

He's on PenG right now, if the vet thinks its bad he'll operate on Maxtomorrow. As you can imagine, this is all wearing me down


----------



## Michaela (Feb 15, 2007)

ray:ray:ray:

Lots and lots of prayers to you and Max, hopefully all will go well and this illness will get sorted out once and for all soon.

I know exactly how you feel, words cannot really comfort you, but knowthat we are all here for you, and sending good vibes to Max.

Hugs to you and the little man :hug1


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh Haley, I feel so bad for you andMax. This must be so very hard. I'll keep both ofyou in my thoughts and prayers. Keep us posted, I know youwill.

Good Luck! :magicwand: ray:


----------



## naturestee (Feb 15, 2007)

ray:


----------



## katt (Feb 15, 2007)

oh haley. . . i hope that everything goes well. . .

herman, winnie, and i will be thinking of you and max all tomorrow. . .


----------



## Pipp (Feb 15, 2007)

Get well vibes, hugs and nose pats to all... :dutch:clover::hug2:



sas ray:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 16, 2007)

Saying a prayer for you and Max. I hope he feels better real soon.

Susan:headflick:


----------



## cheryl (Feb 16, 2007)

I really hope everything goes well forMax

Will be keeping you both in my thoughts :hug2:

cheryl


----------



## Bassetluv (Feb 16, 2007)

Definitely adding my prayers for an easy and swift recovery for Max...:hug2:

ray:


----------



## katt (Feb 16, 2007)

how is he today? what did the vet say?


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 16, 2007)

We're praying for both you &amp; Max and the vet &amp; everyone else from here.....dying to find out what happens..

Peg


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Keeping you and Max in my thoughts, hope the little guy gets better soon.ray:


----------



## Haley (Feb 16, 2007)

Well, its not so great news 

The dentist said that he thinks the molars on that same side areabscessed all along the jaw. He said the surgery is complicated and theprognosis isnt great if he were to go in there and remove jaw bone andthe teeth to eradicate the abscessed area. He said on a healthy rabbitit would be one thing, but he was so worried about Max's breathing.

He said in his opinion it was just too much risk to put Max under andthrough such a stressful surgery in the condition he is in. So I guesswe're going to get more aggressive with the Bicillin injections andsupplement that with pain meds. 

We just have to keep him as comfortable as possible. Poor Guy.


----------



## Michaela (Feb 16, 2007)

So sorry it's not great news

ray:ray:ray:

You remain in my prayers


----------



## missyscove (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry, I will keep you in my prayers. ray:

Max gets 1st prize for his bravery! :blueribbon:


----------



## Eve (Feb 16, 2007)

I amthinking ofyou and Max, and he will bein my prayers daily. ray:

I hope you are doing ok Haley, this must be a very stressful time foryou. Max is very lucky to have a bunny mum whotakes such goodcare of him. He is a brave little fighter and I hope that the Bicillininjections help with the abscesses. 

Sending you lots of love and hugs :hug2:,

Eve


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 16, 2007)

Haley have you looked into the Zithromax? It isbeing used more and more with better results. Not sure it would workbut worth a shot.

He is in my prayers as are you.


----------



## katt (Feb 16, 2007)

oh, haley, i am so sorry. . .

i will be thinking about max constantly . . .


----------



## Haley (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your kind words. It reallymeans a lot to me. Im trying very hard to stay positive, but its soheartbraking when you feel so helpless.

Alicia, I just heard of Zithromax this week, is it somethinginjectible? I'll have to look into it. We did switch from PenG toBicilin, so I can give the shots every other day instead of everyday. And the lady who runs the rescue where I volunteer wasnice enough to give me a few months supply so I dont have to pay somuch at the vets.

Max has really become my heart bunny over the past few months. I neverthought we would be this close. I think he feels safe withme. He sleeps in bed with me every night now. I have a little toweldown in case of accidents and he will stay there 24/7 if I let him


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 17, 2007)

That I know of a liquid and pill. We crush a quater pill into Carrots for Ringo, he loves it. 

I have the bicilian in the fridge. Hate those shots.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 17, 2007)

Haley I'm so sorry to hear the bad news about Max, keeping him and you in my thoughts.ray:


----------



## JimD (Feb 17, 2007)

Sending lots of prayers and good thoughts!

ray:
~Jim


----------



## naturestee (Feb 17, 2007)

Hugs for both of you! :hug2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry Haley. You're a greatbunny mom. That's so cute that he's your heart bunny and hesleeps in bed w/ you-that's so cool.

You guys will be in my thoughts and prayers.ray:


----------



## Offspring2099 (Feb 20, 2007)

Haley,


Im sorry to hear about Max. How much of his teeth areaffected? The vet told me that by medicine alone its veryvery hard to get rid of an abscess, especially if its in thebone. Maybe its an option to get rid of as much abscess without teeth extraction? And then get on bicillin.


----------



## Haley (Feb 20, 2007)

The problem with Max isthat he's alsofighting a chronic respiratory problem. He can barely breathe. He isconstantly breathing through his mouth. The vet said this comlicatedthings and he wouldnt be comfortable operating on him in thiscondition. Hes also losta lot of weight that Im trying to getback on him. 

I think I have come to terms with the fact that he doesnt really havemuch time left. Theres just so much wrong with the little guy and nomatter what we do, nothing seems to help. Im just trying to keep himhappy and comfortable for as long as possible.


----------



## Offspring2099 (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear. 

I remember reading about 6 months ago when Penny got sick, that someppl were doing direct shots of Bicillin, INTO absess, or some otherdrug and that worked. Maybe I read it wrong, but I'll lookfor it again.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 20, 2007)

*:sad: *I'm still hoping it hasn't come to this. Come on, Max!*

Haley wrote: *


> I think I have come to termswith the fact that he doesnt really have much time left. Theres just somuch wrong with the little guy and no matter what we do, nothing seemsto help. Im just trying to keep him happy and comfortable for as longas possible.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 20, 2007)

I really hope it hasn't either.


----------



## Offspring2099 (Feb 20, 2007)

Haley,

What I've read in the last 6 months is this. Bicillin mightkill the absess completely, but the chances go up higher if as much ofit as possible is flushed and removed. 

Another option is to find a vet that is cofortable to do a surgy withMax, but have a 'light' surgry, just scoop out the pus from the top, donot dig in, and place an antibiotic bead or even two into the area. 

Oh Haley, I feel so bad for you Max and you. I'm just trying to give you as many options as possible.


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 20, 2007)

I just wanted to say that I am thinking of Max too.

Whisper in his ear for me that I want him to try and get better, ok?

Poor baby


----------



## Haley (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your kind words and encouragement.

Offspring, I had been thinking kind of the same thing. Part of me justfeels so hopeless that I dont even know what is left to try. 

Anyway, Ive decided to try one last thing. We're going to another vetdentist tomorrow to see what he has to say. It looks like Max needs hisincisors trimmed anyway, so Im going to see if he has any othersuggestions or options for us.

I know Max isnt inthe beststate to undergo atraumatic surgery because of his nasal/respiratory problems, but I justdont see how his body can ever fight these problems with theseabscesses growing in his mouth.

I'll keep you guys posted. Thanks again for your support. Im about at the end of my rope on this.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh Haley, I feel so bad for Max. I hope the dentist has something good to say and that he can do for him. 

Love ya girl! ray::rose:

Crystal


----------



## katt (Mar 5, 2007)

oh, i hope everything is okay. . . keep us posted. . .

sending good thoughts


----------



## lalena2148 (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm sending hugs to you, Haley! :hug2:

I'm keeping little Max (and you) in my prayers. :headflick:ray:


----------



## Offspring2099 (Mar 5, 2007)

Good luck tomorrow, maybe doc will have something up his sleeve or maybe ask him to talk to some other vets. 

Penny is going for her apt. tomorrow too. I hope everything goes well for both of them. 


-Dmitriy


----------



## naturestee (Mar 5, 2007)

Loki and I (and the rest of the crew) send our love. Dutch boys have to stick together, you know.

ray:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 5, 2007)

Good luck! 

ray:


----------



## Eve (Mar 5, 2007)

I will be thinking of you and Max, good luck! ray:


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 5, 2007)

:hug2:Hugs and nose rubs for littleMax. He's been so stong so far, I wish he would pull through.We need a bunny miracle.

_________
Nadia


----------



## Michaela (Mar 5, 2007)

ray:ray:rayrayers from me and nose-rubs from Pebble and Ebony, hope all goes well.


----------



## Haley (Mar 5, 2007)

Were home. I dont know if its good news or not,but he had the surgery. The vet was really apprehensive and made surewe knew the risks. We all thought it was for the best though, he justcant live with the pain of these abscesses in his jaw. I feltcomfortable knowing that if he didnt make it, at least I did everythingI could for him.

The vet said the other vet was wrong, no molars were involved. It wasthe same incisor in the front, but it had spread along his jaw and intohis chin area. He decided it would be best to just remove all fourincisors, plus the abscess. He said the top incisors were rubbing onthe lower area and he'd rather just get rid of them. 

So,he removed the front teeth and the abscesses. He said heremoved some dead bone as well. Max is a mess though. His nose is allbloody from whatever they put up there to help him breathe. And theyleft a gaping hole in his jaw for it to drain.

My poor little man. Hes on his antibiotics and pain meds and we're justhoping for the best. Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers.

Haley


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 5, 2007)

Prayers that he can recover quickly. ray:
Have you prepared any soft foods for him to eat? Poor thingwon't be able to enjoy anytreats forawhile.opcorn2
Rainbows! :kiss:


----------



## Michaela (Mar 5, 2007)

Aww poor MaxThinking of you both:hug:


----------



## Starina (Mar 5, 2007)

Poor Max. So is he going to have to have aslurry to eat from now on? I hope he feels better though, having allthat infection taken out has to feel better. Poor guy.

~Star~


----------



## Haley (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Stan, he has been on a pellet slurry for about a month now. He wasntreally eating his pellets and had lost some weight, so my vet had mestart him on critical care and Ive just continued with it since. Hestill hasnt put back on all the weight, but hes getting there.

The one good thing is that he loves his pellet slurry, he eats it offthe spoon. And I make sure to add something yummy like pumpkin orbanana, which helps. 

Edit: Star, he should be able to be back on his pellets once he heals.He will just hopefully get used to using his lips to grab the food andchewing with hismolars.


----------



## Starina (Mar 5, 2007)

I was going to say... "Bananas are soft, hedefinatly deserves some banana" I sure hope that getting all of thatgunk out of his mouth makes him feel better.

~Star~


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 5, 2007)

That poor baby. I can't even imagine having that done:shock:.

Haley, give him a nice pet and hug for me.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi Haley, I will say a prayer that Max getsbetter real soon, and I will say one for you so that you stay strongfor Max and the other babies.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## katt (Mar 5, 2007)

oh haley, i am sorry that max is going though such a mess, but i am happy that everything went well. . .


----------



## naturestee (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh poor Max. That's a whole lot of surgery! But hopefully he'll feel better because of it.

From my bunny crew::grouphug

And every dutch emoticon we have.
:headflick::dutch:rabbithop


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 6, 2007)

OMG so much surgery...poorMaxray:I sure hope that he recovers and all the "bad stuff"was taken out. He's really going to be sore!!!


----------



## Offspring2099 (Mar 6, 2007)

Haley,

I'm so glad that Max has the surgery; I really think its for the better. Sending best wishes and prayers your way. 

You're in a couple of tough days ahead, I remember force-feeding Pennyfor few days, because she absolutely refused to eat and take hermeds. I know youve already gone through this surgery oncebut if you have any questions, Ill be here.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 6, 2007)

Poor Max! Give him some love for me.


----------



## JimD (Mar 6, 2007)

How's Max doing today?

ray:

~Jim


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 6, 2007)

We're thinking of you and Max lots over here, Haley. Trying to send all of the good vibes we can.


----------



## Haley (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone.

Hes doing okay today. I had class and now Im at work but Im trying toleave early. He ate some breakfast this morning which was great. He hasbeen pretty miserable though, it was a lot to handle all at once. Hisbreathing is still pretty bad, and almost worse because they stuck sometubes up his nose during the surgery. His nose is all bloody, poor guy.

One thing though, one of his eyes is swollen. I know they put some gunkin there during the surgery to keep them moisturized, but I thinksomehow maybe it got scratched? I called the vet and he said it wouldprobably go back to normal within a day or so. I just feel so badbecause he can barely open it. 

Thanks for all your support.


----------



## Offspring2099 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Hes doing okay today. I had class and now Im at work but Im trying toleave early. He ate some breakfast this morning which was great. He hasbeen pretty miserable though, it was a lot to handle all at once. Hisbreathing is still pretty bad, and almost worse because they stuck sometubes up his nose during the surgery. His nose is all bloody, poor guy.
> 
> ...




I talked to the vet here about the eyes. You probably knowthat rabbits keep their eyes open when they are under. Sothey put that ointment to keep it moist. But one thing Ididn't know and found out today was that anaesthesia tremendouslyreduses their tear ducts(or whatever glands that make itmoist)from funcitoning properly for 24-48 hrs. 

I'm glad to her that he is hanging on.


----------



## Haley (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for that info! I had no clue they kepttheir eyes open. Hopefully he will be back to normal. Im glad its justone eye and Im trying to keep it flushed and moisturized.


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm so glad that he's eating. Last night thats what I thought could be an issue . He sounds like a fighterray:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 7, 2007)

How's our boy doing today? ray:

:headflick::balloons::hearts :dutch:rabbithop:bunnyheart:heartbeat:


----------



## Haley (Mar 7, 2007)

He seems to be doing good, he is *such* a tough little bunny.

Hes eating a lot, which is great. His eye is almost back tonormal now and he seems to be coping with everything pretty well. Hestruggles a lot when I have to flush the wound, but he's being such agood boy with everything. 

Thanks for all your prayers, keep em coming


----------



## naturestee (Mar 7, 2007)

Yay! Great news!

Loki has promised to give Max his share of pumpkin if he'll get better. That should be a good incentive!


----------



## Offspring2099 (Mar 7, 2007)

Haley,

I forgot to ask, did the vet put in an antibiotic bead? They last a long time (6 months).


----------



## Haley (Mar 7, 2007)

No, no bead He said he's had a lotmore luck leaving it open to drain and flushing it. I flush it withsome kind of baytril mix. He's also on Bicillin injections every otherday, so I hope thats enough. 

How long has Penny been on the injections?


----------



## Offspring2099 (Mar 7, 2007)

She is not bad, she never got sick from it (knock on wood). 

***

After our vet removedthe entireabscess, Penny gotanother pus pocket right away, within a week, that's when he performeda light surgery and put in the bead. After that it never cameback. But in your case you are treating the wound, so I hope that itwill give more of a protection then we offered. 

In Penny's case, about 4 days of the surgery we could see somethingwhite coming out of the cut. Looked like cottage cheeze, samedensity, and smelled bad, when close. So I knew right awaythatit was back. So if that happens don't losehope, bead could be the solution. But like yousaid, you are treating the wound; so that could be even better, becausewe don't know where the second infection came from, was it leftovers ornew. 

Anyways, I glad to hear that he is eating.


----------



## Michaela (Mar 7, 2007)

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:Soglad he's doing well!! I don't doubt that it is at least partly dueto how much you love him, it is so obvious from your posts that you'ddo anything for him!!


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 7, 2007)

:sickbunny:We love Max
Get well fast!!!!!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 7, 2007)

Been gone all day, sorry I missed the morningupdate! SO glad to hear he is eating and improving, go Max, that's ourstrong little trooper! You just watch, he'll be back to his old selflike nothing happened in no time!

Harper sends his love to his little friend!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Haley (Mar 8, 2007)

aww Thanks guys :hug2:

MBH, that brought tears to my eyes. Give Harper a kiss from me. Our boys need to just be healthy, dang it.

Im just praying this heals quickly. He seems like hes in a lot of pain even though hes on Metacam.

Thanks again for all your kind words and prayers.


----------



## missyscove (Mar 8, 2007)

Fiona is sending out prayers to her Dutch bunny buddy.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Mar 8, 2007)

Way to go, tough guy. We're prayinghard for you both! You are such a good bunny mom!What a great example you set for the rest of us! Take careand keep hanging in there!:great:ray:


----------



## naturestee (Mar 8, 2007)

How is he today, Haley? You know, Iwas looking for a picture of Loki "praying" but I guess I don't have asingle one. Maybe he's just a dirty bunny.

How about a binky for luck?





:clover:

Dutch bunnies, unite!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 8, 2007)

I don't have any good praying bun pictures,either (though you would think with as many as I've taken, that I wouldby now...lol)....

But, I'm praying for your boy......and we all send our love!

So, love from:

Maisie :bunny17:, Flower :apollo:, Trixie



, Hobbes :eats:,Sunny :hug2:, and the humans ray:


----------



## katt (Mar 8, 2007)

herman prays all the time. . .

i hope max gets better. . .


----------



## lalena2148 (Mar 8, 2007)

And hugs for you, Haley! :hug2:


----------



## Offspring2099 (Mar 9, 2007)

Haley, how is your little man.


----------



## Haley (Mar 9, 2007)

Max seems to be doing great! The past 24 hourshe has been really active. Ive seen him lounge and relax in a way Ihavent seen him do in months. 

Im also seeing a bit of an improvement in his breathing since thesurgery (even though every doc said there is no way they are related).He is still sneezing and has a runny nose, but his overall breathing ismuch better. I had always suspected that his body was focusing so muchon fighting the abscess that it made his respiratory problem worse. Ihope that that is true and he improves. 

Thanks again everyone for the kind worse and prayers (and Loki for the binky ).

I'll keep you all posted, hopefully he continues to improve!


----------



## Offspring2099 (Mar 9, 2007)

That's great news.

Did they have to shave much of his muzzle?

I called Penny 'the terminator' after her surgery, because half of her face was shaved off. 

BTW, we started giving penny hard pellets and she is kind of eatingthem. I think she is still waiting for us to give the softone's. She was running around like a horse today in themorning, so I guess that's a good sign.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh Haley, I'm so glad to hear that Max is feeling somewhat better. He's a real trooper and so are you.

Daisy Mae &amp; Jackie send lots of kisses to Max, but don't tell Mr Tumnus :heartbeat:she doesn't want him to get jealous.

Susan and the gang

PS Buttercup and Wilbur send nose rubbies to Max.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 9, 2007)

Happy dance for Max!!!!!!:bunnydance:

Is the vet sure the breathing problems weren't being complicated bytooth root issues? Because it really wouldn't surprise me ifthey were at least complicating the problem.

I'll tell Loki he should binky more tonight.


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 9, 2007)

YAY for Max feeling a bit better!!! Imissed the update and was wondering how our little guy wasdoing. (snuggles) for Max!

________
Nadia


----------



## missyscove (Mar 9, 2007)

Yay for Max! Fiona is packing up allher stuff... something about needing to nurse her Dutch buddy back tohealth... Timmy said he'd take care of Basil.


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 9, 2007)

You know I bet that the abscess was affectinghis respiratory infection because if an animal or a person has multipleinfections it takes its toll on the immune system and creates asituation where there is so much going on the immune system can'thandle it all
I would guess that his overall health will improve:elephant:You GO Max!!!!!!!


----------



## Michaela (Mar 10, 2007)

:woohoo

Wonderful news!!!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 10, 2007)

OH, YAY!!!!! That's such wonderfulnews...the struggle has been long and difficult for you both, it's sowonderful to see an improvement. And I'm sure it's such arelief for you both.

Keep it up Mr. Max...you've got tons of people and bunnies rootin' for ya, Sweetheart!!! 
[align=center]:heartbeat:arty0002:arty0002:arty0002::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:
[/align][align=center]
[/align]


----------



## Offspring2099 (Mar 13, 2007)

No updates for a few days, how is your little guy?


----------



## Haley (Mar 13, 2007)

He's actually doing great! He has a recheck nextweek, but he seems to be healing nicely. He has a lot of energy andseems very healthy right now compared to how he had been the past fewmonths. He also has an appetite like a horse!

His breathing is actually better as well. Theres still a slight wheezeto his breathing, but nothing like it was, and a lot less nasaldischarge.

Hey Offspring, how long was Penny on the injections of bicillin? Imkind of self medicating with that (I got a bunch of it from the rescuewhere I volunteer bc my vet kept telling me the shots should be once aweek when I knew that it should be every other day.) Im just wonderinghow long to keep it up. Its been about a month of it and Im thinking ofat least another month or so until we know for sure the abscess isntcoming back. 

And naturestee, I think you hit the nail on the head, while the abscesswasnt causing the nasal problems, it was complicating things. Hereshoping he continues to improve!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 13, 2007)

:woohoo


Fantastic news, I'm so thrilled to hear he's doing so wonderfully! Go Max, you're such a trooper!!


----------



## Offspring2099 (Mar 13, 2007)

Penny has been on it since Sept. 06.Doc still doesn't want to take her off. I will ask him whenhe wants her to get off of it.

EDIT: I'm so happy that he is doing great (knock on wood).Since he has recurring abscesses, well two in 6 months, I would keephim on bicillin for a while, just to make sure.


----------



## Haley (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks! None of my vets seem to be experiencedwith it..even though I keep printing stuff off and showing them. grr! Ithought it would be best to just keep him on it indefinitely. I figureit canr hurt since he has showed no side effects.


----------



## Offspring2099 (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes, some rabbits just reject it, or so I read. So if he is ok, then he is ok with it. Thank god.


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm so glad tht max is doing so well !!!:elephant:


----------



## Pipp (Mar 14, 2007)

Could he have had some sort of growth in hisnose or nasal cavity that the tube helped eliminate? Thatwould explain the blood. (I kept thinking they should tubehimeven in the early days of his wheezing, justtosee if they couldfeel a blockage). 

So glad he's feeling better!:hug:



sas :hearts


----------



## Haley (Mar 14, 2007)

I dont think so because they did a nasal flushonce before and it was the same thing. The vet who did the nasal flushsaid he was able to look all the way up there and there was nothing. Hesaid the blood was because his nasal passage was so raw and sensitive.

Im truly amazed though, his breathing is almost 100 percent right now.Im hoping it stays this way.A big thanks to everyone whohelped me decide to not give up and to go in for a second opinion onthe abscesses..it was all becoming so discouraging. 

I really think that all that infection in his mouth was causing hisbody too much stress to fight the nasal problem. He seems like a newbunny right now.

Oh, and I just found out TSC sells both Bicillin and PenG for 10 bucks a bottle! Im thrilled!


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 14, 2007)

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

YAY FOR MAX!!! This is great news! I'm so happy things are looking up for the little guy.

___________
Nadia


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh Haley, This has made my week. I'm so happy for both of you.


----------



## Starina (Mar 14, 2007)

This is so great to hear!:bunnydance:That sweet little guy has been through so much, Iam so glad he is FEELING better. His health improving is so great tohear. :sunshine:

~Star~


----------



## f_j (Mar 14, 2007)

I am so glad to hear that Max is feeling better!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Michaela (Mar 14, 2007)

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

Go Max!!!


----------



## missyscove (Mar 14, 2007)

Yayyyyy for Max!:bunnydance:


----------



## Eve (Mar 16, 2007)

Haley, I am so happy to hear Max is better after the surgery. :bunnydance:

Please give him a nose rub for me


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 17, 2007)

Man, I thought I'd replied to this the other day! Sorry about that.

Yay, Max! I'm so happy for you little man.:bunnydance:


----------



## JimD (Mar 18, 2007)

How's Max doing??

~Jim


----------



## Haley (Mar 18, 2007)

He's doing great! He's been doing what I like to call "Maxin' and Relaxin'" 







Here we see his slave, Basil, grooming him as he just chills. I can tell he feels sooo much better.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 18, 2007)

OH Haley, what a great picture. Look at that face, I'm in LOVE.:heartbeat: 

Note to self go Bunny Nap Max today.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 18, 2007)

Haley I am so thrilled that he is finally feeling so much better! 

After all this time, our dutch prince is becoming healthy and happy again! :woohoo


----------



## naturestee (Mar 18, 2007)

Aw, that's such a cute picture!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 18, 2007)

YAY!!!! Wonderful news!!! 

We're all so happy here to know he's doing better...

And give them all kisses from us over here!! We love your babies SO MUCH!! 

Basil's such a wonderful friend...


----------



## Starina (Mar 18, 2007)

He DOES look happy in that photo. Good for him. :happydance

~Star~


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 18, 2007)

Haley, this has to take such a weight off your shoulders!

Uummm, we need more pics of those two! They are adorable!:inlove:


----------



## Offspring2099 (Mar 20, 2007)

Haley, 

How are the injections going? Are you altering the spot? Aslong as you do that there will not be any scaring tissue.Ourvetsay out 4-5 sq inch area is ok. Most buns dontmind the shots to the upper back, towards the neck, Penny is reallystill if we do it little bit to the side, either way right orleft. 

How is the wound, if it hasn't showed signs of pus by now, I think you are in the clear.


----------



## Haley (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for the tip on the injections, Ivebasically been giving them in the same general area (making a tent inthe shoulder area with the skin). I'll try alter it a bit. He doesreally well though, just sits there like a good boy. 

Theres no sign of infection yet. One of his stitches came out lastnight. The area looks really good and Im still flushing it out 2x aday. 

I just thank God for this most recent surgery. He is like a new bunny.Hes so happy and energetic, running around playing and flopping about.He's eating all kind of stuff he wouldnt touch before, I just have tochop it up a bit so he can just use his molars. He's still not eatingdry pellets though, Im wetting them and feeding them to him on a spoon.Im not sure if he cant eat the dry, or if he just likes being spoiledand spoon-fed. Im okay with it though, if it helps him and makes himhappy.

He has an appt next Tues for a recheck, Im gonna have to resist the urge to hug the vet. 

PS. His breathing is also 100% now. No wheezing, no dischage, no yacking or sneezing. This is truly a miracle, I hope it lasts.


----------



## Offspring2099 (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow Im so happy for you. His breathingmust have been some kind of infection feeding directly of theabcess. I dont know I'm not a doc, but that seems like it. 

We tried getting Penny off wet pellets and she pretty much stoppedeating. I have no problem wetting her pellets, hopefully Maxwill start eating his.


----------



## binkies (Mar 20, 2007)

That is absolutely wonderful news! I'm sooooo happy for you and him! :colors::bunnydance::elephant:


----------



## naturestee (Mar 20, 2007)

:happydance

Haley, that's great news! Is he eating hay too?Have you tried chopping it small? I've heard of doing thatfor incisorless buns before.


----------



## Starina (Mar 20, 2007)

I got this mini chopper from walmart for $20.You might try that for chopping up his hay. I use mine to make bunnycookies, which require ground up pellets and oats. It also works greatfor onions, otherwise they kill my eyes and I'll have a horrid headachefor about an hour afterwards. 

I am so glad to hear that he is SO much better. :bunnydance:

~Star~


----------



## missyscove (Mar 20, 2007)

:bunnydance:

That's all I really have to say...


----------



## Haley (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for the hay ideas! I was wondering if he would ever be able to eat it again. 

He is on timothy based pellets, so if he cant ever have hay I think he'll still be fine. He's eating a lot of greens as well. 

He's such a happy bunny right now (and Im a very happy mommy as well )


----------



## naturestee (Mar 20, 2007)

Haley, if cutting the hay doesn't work, have youlooked at ordering 100% hay pellets? I posted the info inPipp's thread. It's just a way to get more fiber in him, ifhe needs it.


----------



## Haley (Mar 20, 2007)

Do you think he will need it? I dont know muchabout that sort of thing I was just thinking of hay for thepurpose of grinding down the teeth (which I know is being done withother things, I didnt even think of the fiber content of his diet.

Im sure if I grind the hay up and put it in with his food he will eatit. Do you think a coffee grinder will work or food processor? Ivenever tried it with hay!

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Eve (Mar 20, 2007)

That is so wonderful how well Max is doing! I am over the moon for you! :hug:


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 21, 2007)

Oh goodness - I missed all this with being away!

Haley, I can't tell you how happy I am for you and Max. He is often inmy thoughts, as he is such a little trooper. This news has made my day

Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 21, 2007)

I don't know how, but I missed this too. 

SOOOO glad to hear he's doing well.


----------



## Haley (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your support and kind words.I would not have been able to get through all this without you guys. Ireally think its fate that I found this forum in June, just aboutamonth after he started getting sick.

He ate some hay this morning too! I took Angela's advice and ripped upthe hay pieces into about 1inch sections. I put a hole pile in front ofhim and he gobbled it up. He was loving the bluegrass orchard hay (wegot it a few months ago but he hasnt been able to eat hay until now).Hes such a good little boy!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 21, 2007)

YAYAYYYY!!!! :happydance:woohoo

That's such awesome news!!:yes: I :heartbeat::dutch, and I'm so :jumpforjoy: he's feeling so much better!!

This is :blueribbon: so far on the threads I've read thus fartoday. Awesome job Max and Mama!!:thumbup We love you so much, and will continue praying forcontinued healing and strength for all involved...

Love always,

Rosie and the Gang :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance: (and eventually:bunnydance::bunnydance


----------



## Haley (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks Rosie! I am thrilled beyond belief. Evenif it does come back, this has given him some relief for now (somethingthat he and I both desperately needed).

I have good news! He is eating hard pellets and hay on hisown! I was chopping up the hay, but I guess he figured he's too machofor that. He has to eat one piece at a time, but hes doing it!

He is also putting weight back on, which makes me so happy. He just looks so healthy right now! 

He's chasing Basil around the room and binkying as I type 

:happyday:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh man that is beyond GREAT!


----------



## naturestee (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh yay! Go Max!

:happydance


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 25, 2007)

Great news Haley. 

Now we need some updated pictures of that Handsome Bunny.:headflick::rabbithop:dutch

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 25, 2007)

YAYYY!!!!! GO MAX!!!! What agood fighter he is...I'm so proud of you both for all you've bothendured together...


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 25, 2007)

Well done, Max and Haley. I think your story andstruggle to make Max better gives hope to a lot of us. I amso happy for you.

I agree, though, that we could use some new photos of your little man (all of them, really ).

Jan


----------



## Haley (Mar 25, 2007)

Whats that you say, Ladies? More pics of me? I'll go ask mom to update my blog 







Love, Max


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear that Max is doing better. 

It seems like its been such a long (and expensive) time for you to gothrough.....I really hope he not only gets healthy but STAYS that waytoo.

Peg


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 25, 2007)

I could never get enought pics of thosetwo!! Never. They are absolutelyprecious. How about another vid soon?:stikpoke

Hey, I was wondering too. You mentioned awhile back that theyare free roaming in your room. Do they have many accidents?


----------



## Haley (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks Peg, I could sure use a breakfinancially. Its so hard paying these vet bills because I only workpart time. It seems like any spending money I have after bills goesstraight to Max. I really hope he stays well. Im keeping him on theinjections indefinitely. 

And AngelnSnuffy: I'll try to get another video soon, although they arepretty lazy bunnies so I dont usually get much on video other than themlaying around  

They are pretty good about accidents. I built them a large NIC pen thatIve been putting them in when I go to school or work. Max startedpeeing in my bed when he got sick (he would stay up there all day if Ilet him) so I knew I had to do something. Other than that, theyrepretty good. He's not doing that anymore now that he isbetter. They leave poops on the floor at night, so I have a little handvac and I just sweep in the morning when I get up. Its worth it thoughto have them running around and snuggling in my bed.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 26, 2007)

How sweet! I sure am glad Maxipad is better. It's a darn miracle. I'm very happy for you and him.

That's great that they don't really have accidents! I was thinking Max did when he was sick.

P.S. What are you going to school for? Paralegal?


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2007)

*hugs Haley*

I know the feeling. He will be in my prayers right next to Ringo. That they stay healthy.


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 27, 2007)

:happybunny:Max is better:happyrabbit:


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 27, 2007)

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

SO happy for you and Max and Basil!! I can imagine Basil is probablyhappy to have his buddy back up to speed. Max is a littlebunny miracle. NOSE RUBS for Max!!

_______
Nadia


----------

